# Remote Control ? Controlo remoto/controle remoto?



## markew

Oi gente!

Como é a tradução de "Remote Control" para o português?

Controlo remoto? Controle remote?

(Aquele aparato que controla a TV, DVD, etc., com senais infravermelas)

Brigadão!

Mark


----------



## Vanda

Mark,

Controle remoto!


----------



## moura

markew said:


> Oi gente!
> 
> Como é a tradução de "Remote Control" para o português?
> 
> Controlo remoto? Controle remote?
> 
> (Aquele aparelho que controla a TV, DVD, etc., com sinais infravermelhos)
> 
> Brigadão!
> 
> Mark


 

Olá Mark,

A tradução é "controlo remoto". Mas normalmente, chamo-lhe telecomando ou até, em termos mais informais, comando (da televisão, por exemplo).


----------



## Vanda

Acho que foi você mesmo quem já fez esta pergunta e que nós já respondemos aqui.


----------



## FloMar

Qual é a diferença entre controle e controlo?


----------



## guihenning

No Brasil diz-se “controle”, em Portugal “controlo”.

“Controlo” é também a forma da primeira pessoa do singular de “controlar” e “controle” a forma do subjuntivo da primeira e terceira pessoas do singular, mas, diferente dos substantivos, têm <o> aberto: eu _kõtrólu / que eu kõtróli_


----------



## Carfer

As duas formas são possíveis, mas, mesmo em Portugal, parece-me que a forma '_controle_' é a que predomina.


----------



## guihenning

É mesmo, Carfer? Nunca tinha visto. E o dicionário da Infopédia me manda para a definição de “controlo” se pesquiso por controle. Bom saber.


----------



## Carfer

guihenning said:


> É mesmo, Carfer? Nunca tinha visto. E o dicionário da Infopédia me manda para a definição de “controlo” se pesquiso por controle. Bom saber.


Estou convencido de que sim, não apenas porque os dicionários registam as duas formas como também porque o que costumo ouvir e ler é _'controle_', com significativa maior frequência do que '_controlo_', exceptuado, ultimamente, tudo o que se relaciona com a covid (e não apenas a forma _'controle_', mas também as derivadas: _'autocontrole', 'descontrole'_, etc.). O Ciberdúvidas diz que '_controle_' é galicismo a evitar, mas desde quando é que '_controlo_' também não é? '_Controlo', 'controlar', 'controlador'_ e por aí adiante têm alguma raiz no português? Não têm todas origem no francês? Está esta mais afeiçoada à nossa língua do que aquela?


----------



## pfaa09

Carfer said:


> Não têm todas origem no francês?


Sim (contrôl) é esta a origem, segundo o Priberam. (Apesar de eu saber que a sua questão é retórica) 
A maioria dos portugueses usa o termo "comando" ou, mais completo, "comando da televisão", ou ainda (menos comum) "telecomando". Para se distinguir de outros comandos (videojogos).


----------



## guihenning

Carfer said:


> O Ciberdúvidas diz que '_controle_' é galicismo a evitar, mas desde quando é que '_controlo_' também não é? '_Controlo', 'controlar', 'controlador'_ e por aí adiante têm alguma raiz no português? Não têm todas origem no francês? Está esta mais afeiçoada à nossa língua do que aquela?


Engraçado que haja quem ache que a forma com <o> seja mais portuguesa apenas porque… sim?! Pelo <o> final, será?! Se quisessem acabar com o galicismo que fossem à raiz latina e impusessem "contrarótulo", um cultismo de CONTRAROTULUM, que é donde vem a palavra francesa. Por ojeriza de gramáticos e de sabe-se-lá-quem-mais a francesismos os brasileiros até hoje votam em "cabinas", ainda que, seguramente, mal haja quem hoje a diga em vez de "cabine".
Mas de volta ao '_controlo_', eu sempre presumi que fosse essa a forma preferida em Portugal porque sempre foi a que vi e ouvi (embora raramente, vá lá, de portugueses). Era um dos pares que, tal como "fato/facto" e similares, eu julguei que cada um dos elementos pertencesse a uma variante.


----------



## Alentugano

guihenning said:


> Mas de volta ao '_controlo_', eu sempre presumi que fosse essa a forma preferida em Portugal porque sempre foi a que vi e ouvi (embora raramente, vá lá, de portugueses). Era um dos pares que, tal como "fato/facto" e similares, eu julguei que cada um dos elementos pertencesse a uma variante.


Você tem alguma razão, na medida em que controlo têm-se vindo a impor no português europeu escrito nas últimas décadas. Isso constata-se facilmente lendo livros/revistas/jornais de até há 30/40 anos ou até assistindo a programas de televisão/filmes com legendagem dessa época, em que controle era de longe a palavra mais usual.. No entanto, essa tendência ainda é relativamente moderada na fala, diria eu. Muita gente prefere simplesmente dizer "contrôl" ou "contról". Acredito que as novas gerações prefiram escrever e talvez falar "controlo" por conta dessa "caça" ao galicismo. Outros exemplos são vitrine/cabine/bobine/avalanche, etc. que ainda são (pela minha percepção) mais usados na fala (e talvez até na escrita) do que as formas com "a" no final. Porém, há algumas exceções, como é caso de equipa, definitivamente a forma mais usada, tanto na escrita como na fala.


----------



## Carfer

Alentugano said:


> Você tem alguma razão, na medida em que controlo têm-se vindo a impor no português europeu escrito nas últimas décadas. Isso constata-se facilmente lendo livros/revistas/jornais de até há 30/40 anos ou até assistindo a programas de televisão/filmes com legendagem dessa época, em que controle era de longe a palavra mais usual.. No entanto, essa tendência ainda é relativamente moderada na fala, diria eu. Muita gente prefere simplesmente dizer "contrôl" ou "contról". Acredito que as novas gerações prefiram escrever e talvez falar "controlo" por conta dessa "caça" ao galicismo. Outros exemplos são vitrine/cabine/bobine/avalanche, etc. que ainda são (pela minha percepção) mais usados na fala (e talvez até na escrita) do que as formas com "a" no final. Porém, há algumas exceções, como é caso de equipa, definitivamente a forma mais usada, tanto na escrita como na fala.



É bem possível que tenha razão quanto ao uso de '_controlo_' na escrita, embora, na minha experiência, não esteja habituado a ler _'controlo judiciário', 'controlo orçamental', 'controlo financeiro', 'comissão de controlo', controlo climático' _e por aí afora_. _Estão tão pouco habituado que, quando encontro essa variante e bem sabendo que é forma admitida, provoca-me sempre estranheza. Mas, independentemente do que pode ser um viés meu, o que verdadeiramente não percebo é o porquê desta sanha de impor uma variante da palavra que tem tanto de portuguesa e tanto de estrangeirismo como a outra e com argumentos tão fracos como esse de que '_controle_' é galicismo. Ainda se se insistisse no uso de um sinónimo vernáculo, mas, qual quê, impõe-se um galicismo em lugar de outro?!  Não alcanço a necessidade de forçar a adopção de determinados aportuguesamentos, porque, no fim de contas, é o uso que vai determinar que forma é que vai vingar. _'Equipa_' pegou, mas como bem diz, '_vitrina/cabina/bobina/avalancha_' ainda estão longe de predominar, tal como _'raqueta_' ou '_marioneta_'. '_Baguete',_ _'cassete_', '_croquete_', _'pochete_', _'charrete_' (e olha se esta é antiga!) creio que ninguém sonha em adaptar, mas não mereceriam igual esforço de impor uma forma aportuguesada da parte dos nossos gramáticos e normativistas? Onde está a coerência? Mas não seria melhor deixar fluir em vez de gastar energias com artificialismos e coisas de tão pouca monta?


----------



## FloMar

Alentugano said:


> Você tem alguma razão, na medida em que controlo têm-se vindo a impor no português europeu escrito nas últimas décadas. Isso constata-se facilmente lendo livros/revistas/jornais de até há 30/40 anos ou até assistindo a programas de televisão/filmes com legendagem dessa época, em que controle era de longe a palavra mais usual.. No entanto, essa tendência ainda é relativamente moderada na fala, diria eu. Muita gente prefere simplesmente dizer "contrôl" ou "contról". Acredito que as novas gerações prefiram escrever e talvez falar "controlo" por conta dessa "caça" ao galicismo. Outros exemplos são vitrine/cabine/bobine/avalanche, etc. que ainda são (pela minha percepção) mais usados na fala (e talvez até na escrita) do que as formas com "a" no final. Porém, há algumas exceções, como é caso de equipa, definitivamente a forma mais usada, tanto na escrita como na fala.


Interessante.   Não se diz equipe em português do Brasil?


----------



## Vanda

Do Brasil? Sim. Equipe.


----------



## guihenning

Os "pares" duvidosos são os mesmos no Brasil. O _problema_ deve ser antigo, pelo que percebo. No Brasil diz-se vitrine, cabine, bobina, avalanche, marionete, pochete e, claro, charrete. Só vi mesmo criarem caso com "cabine" e "vitrine". Presumo que até os anos 60 as formas com <a> fossem preferidas, mas caíram em desuso, isto é, se realmente foram mesmo usadas ou se eram apenas impostas, sem que tenham podido vingar. Sei que pelo menos escritas ainda eram, porque cheguei a ler certa feita um manual antigo dum Mercedes onde claramente se lia "cabina" (hodiernamente se prefere _habitáculo_). Na altura até julguei que fosse português europeu, já que manuais de carros importados vendidos na Europa costumam ir para o Brasil redigidos em português europeu (sobretudo Mercedes, Audi e Land Rover), mas não era o caso porque o texto estava cheio de tremas… A Justiça Eleitoral do Brasil confecciona as cabines de voto e nelas imprime sempre "_cabina_ de votação" o que sempre me chamou a atenção porque é uma palavra que não existe no colóquio brasileiro e não consigo imaginar ninguém com menos de 70, 80 anos que ainda diga cabina em vez de cabine. E depois muito se reclama da distância entre o português escrito e falado no Brasil, mas isso são lá outros quinhentos.
No mais, a mim também não me faz sentido a censura a certas variantes apenas porque um <a> ou <o> final se lhes impõe. Continua a ser galicismo de todo o modo e, para ser sincero, como bem se sabe e bem se ouve, em posição medial não faz a menor diferença que letra se grafa porque se a ela se seguir uma sílaba tônica, ela será elidida na fala. Pelo menos no Brasil, "essa cabine é espaçosa" e "essa cabina é espaçosa" são pronunciadas exatamente da mesma maneira em fala normal: '_essa cabin'é ispaçóza_'…


----------



## Guigo

@guihenning No Brasil, os caminhoneiros/carreteiros/motoristas de caminhão dizem _cabina_ ou, ainda, _gabina_. Em caso de dúvidas, recomendo acompanhar alguns canais do youtube: Kiko Bonesi, Airton Paiakan, Polacão, Marinheiro da Estrada, etc. Ah, mas são gente sem muita instrução, dirão alguns, o que não é verdade; os titulares dos canais Brutus Na Caçamba, Biel Gbn, Léo Gambiarra e Cajau Antonelli têm diplomas universitários, por exemplo.

N.B.: antes que me acusem de ter fixação em barbados, sujos de graxa, informo que algumas das melhores tomadas das paisagens brasileiras podem ser vistas, nestes canais.


----------



## guihenning

Bom saber, @Guigo. Eu ainda nunca ouvi “cabina”, mas é verdade que não conheço nenhum camioneiro.


----------



## Vanda

Engraçado, eu, não caminhoneira, (nem barbada, viu Guigo?) sempre ouvi os caminhoneiros dizerem ''cabina da caminhão''.
Amanhã terei que ir à loja de material de construção, vou dar uma de joão-sem-braço e perguntar pro dono o nome daquela parte do caminhão.

Edit: Eita, que acho que todos se modernizaram. O dono da loja me disse cabine. Então....


----------

